# I guess I am always going to be that person nobody likes



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Throughout my entire life, I have been having a really hard time trying to fit in everywhere I go. I switched schools, nobody liked me. Nobody likes me at my own church. My sister's friends do not like me. So I stopped hanging out with them. None of my co workers like me either. I don't even know what the hell it is I am doing wrong because I am respectful towards anyone and everyone in general yet people feel the need to take a dislike me. It's just hard on me because I want a job and I want education but the fact that I am going to have to deal with other people who don't like me especially for no reason at all is just very annoying, exhausting, and frustrating. I even said to myself, is this the way how life actually is suppose to be for me? I don't understand why I can't be that person who gets dates, relationships, friends, compliments, etc. This really sucks for me. People treat me like I come from another planet. It's very sad.


----------



## Moceanu (Jun 29, 2013)

How exactly do you observe that people treat you this way? 

I believe you're thinking a little bit illogically here, to be brash. What I think could help you is, try to find someone with a common interest;they're bound to like you just for being interested in something that they are, too.


----------



## TerrySad (Jun 24, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Throughout my entire life, I have been having a really hard time trying to fit in everywhere I go. I switched schools, nobody liked me. Nobody likes me at my own church. My sister's friends do not like me. So I stopped hanging out with them. None of my co workers like me either. I don't even know what the hell it is I am doing wrong because I am respectful towards anyone and everyone in general yet people feel the need to take a dislike me. It's just hard on me because I want a job and I want education but the fact that I am going to have to deal with other people who don't like me especially for no reason at all is just very annoying, exhausting, and frustrating. I even said to myself, is this the way how life actually is suppose to be for me? I don't understand why I can't be that person who gets dates, relationships, friends, compliments, etc. This really sucks for me. People treat me like I come from another planet. It's very sad.


Ahh.. I've asked this question myself too. But how do you know they dislike you?

Do they give you this sort of annoyed look all the time? Or may be, ask you some questions with intonation of spite? Or give jokes that actually hurt you? Omg, I actually starting to remember all instances of dislike that happened to me... I'd rather not think about that.


----------



## H8PPLNDGS (Mar 15, 2013)

They view me as different therefore they dislike.
Cliché: being at the right time, the right place with the right people
It's unfortunate that many people seem to never find any. 
It's hard to fit in when there is very limited acceptance.


----------



## Frostbite (May 14, 2013)

You seem to fit in here


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

We're living one of the worst life on planet earth, so unfair. I'm paddling the same boat as you OP. Screw this life i wanna die so bad.


----------



## The Misery Chick (Jun 30, 2013)

Do you frown often? Or have a general look of hostility? People tend to avoid you if you look angry.


----------



## Empty7 (May 22, 2013)

Paloma M said:


> Throughout my entire life, I have been having a really hard time trying to fit in everywhere I go. I switched schools, nobody liked me. Nobody likes me at my own church. My sister's friends do not like me. So I stopped hanging out with them. None of my co workers like me either. I don't even know what the hell it is I am doing wrong because I am respectful towards anyone and everyone in general yet people feel the need to take a dislike me. It's just hard on me because I want a job and I want education but the fact that I am going to have to deal with other people who don't like me especially for no reason at all is just very annoying, exhausting, and frustrating. I even said to myself, is this the way how life actually is suppose to be for me? I don't understand why I can't be that person who gets dates, relationships, friends, compliments, etc. This really sucks for me. People treat me like I come from another planet. It's very sad.


I belive you are into an irrational cyrcle thinking that nobody likes you. I used to be there to. Next time you are in people try to focus on a person, note when he talks, what he says and how does other people react to him. You will find that you simply cannot know if someone likes you or not unless something obvious happens, for example he tells you he don't like you. You will find that most people may appreciate what you say but they don't give you a confirmation of that. You will also find that you are neutral to most people and only liked by the close ones and disliked for a very good reason.

Don't seek confirmation because most people don't confirm, even you do not confirm everything to other people but that doesn't mean you don't like them, but that doesn't mean they don't like you, also people that are not insecure doesn't seek confirmation after they are saying something. Don't expect a confirmation after you say something because there is no need for confirmation.

The reason I'm telling you to notice other people is because if you only listen to what I said you might think that I'm right but there is no way you could truly belive this, the only way you can do this is by experience so next time you are in a group of people try to focus on one person and see other people's reaction about them.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

Well I was thinking about it and some people treat others the same way I am treated by them so I then realized it´s them and not me, but other than that, it really does suck to receive rude treatment from others when there is not even a reason to. I am nice to anyone until they purposely offend me. Then that´s when I will get nasty.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

The Misery Chick said:


> Do you frown often? Or have a general look of hostility? People tend to avoid you if you look angry.


Well no but I´m just not one of those human beings who smile for no reason. My mouth has this natural frowny look to it and I have like dark prominent angry eyebrows. I have like a mean face in general.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

I have the same problem, I always seem to have a stern serious face, or a scowl or both my brows are perpetually arched. I try to make an excuse that I'm half Asian so it only seems that way cause my eyes are squinty, yet they don't buy it cause I rarely smile unless provoked... :sus

Just try to not think about your neutral face, and when someone does interact with you, don't try too hard to be positive and act magoo or upbeat, rather let it seem to come naturally so they actually feel that you think they're kind or funny/entertaining and a worthwhile person to talk too, people are generally selfish and seek validation from others, they don't like to be lied too and they can pick this up and categorize you as a fake friend or positive acquaintance and nothing more. People are more intuitive than we give them credit for, they might be acting cruel to you and not even realize it. Who knows, I'm no master of social etiquette, that's for sure.

I know that feel yo, hang in there.


----------



## Izolia (Jul 10, 2013)

*People can be cruel*

I now it's hard but you have to look at each situation and person individually. The "here it goes again" attitude is only giving up. Every person out there is different, just like you. Everyone has different opinions and different sense of humors. Some are pretending to have others trying to fit in but there are other people out there who just cant help but be themselves. Just like you and many people here. Don't give up just keep working on being the best you you can be and you will meet the right person one day. Just remember relationships are about comprising and understanding. Friends should have a positive effect on your life, so try to do that for others as well, they'll want you around. Sadness is so overwhelming and confusing, try not to let it suck you in. Sorry for the run on sentences


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

I find it hard to believe your being bullied and hated everywhere you go when you are a beautiful woman.


----------



## Just Here (Jul 16, 2013)

Just remember that no friend is better than a toxic friend. You need to look at some of your past friends and see what made you happy with them and try to find people that are similar. But all friendship are a lot of work. I have decided to longer have friends it lot easier for me. 

Wrong Galaxy sorry you feel that way. Been there, its not the answer.


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

It is not illogical how you are thinking since people treat me like they don't like me either. They do this by not talking to me, giving me weird looks, by ignoring me. Every guy that I have ever liked was too busy to give me the time of day even when they liked me. They just needed more alone time for themselves.


----------

